# No spray fuel connections



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

First, yes it has been a long time since I've posted.

I have a 1983 Johnson 2 cylinder 60 HP, and recently have been having problems with the OEM fuel connections leaking and sucking air. I want to change all the connections on tanks, fuel line and motor to something easier and more secure than the stock OMC fittings.

Any suggestions ?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The new "No Spray" are GARBAGE !!! :-(


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've heard from many that the OEM motor connectors are the best and only ones to use. The aftermarket ones are often made with cheap o rings. Now for the tank, a normal straight barb connector is the way to go. You should try and eliminate as many quick connectors as possible. Those are likely your source of an air leak..


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Afterhours,
I had not thought of strait lining the tank. I could do that with cutoff valve on each tank.

Noe, I was thinking the new ones had to be to good to be true.

Thanks guys,

Jim


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

_Noe, I was thinking the new ones had to be to good to be true.
_

*Did not work right from the box ! Second one the same ! Barb on tank OEM on motor WTG IMHO !*


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

So if you straight line it how do you change tanks or fill it without taking the hose off of the barb? Sounds like a pita. 
I have two 3 gallon tanks up front and a 3rd spare for extra long runs. I don't have the room for a 6 gal. in the bow compartment.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> So if you straight line it how do you change tanks or fill it without taking the hose off of the barb? Sounds like a pita.
> I have two 3 gallon tanks up front and a 3rd spare for extra long runs. I don't have the room for a 6 gal. in the bow compartment.


Probably would not be practical if your constantly changing tanks. My rigs have only had 1 large tank that gets filled at the gas station or per portable 6 gallon..


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> So if you straight line it how do you change tanks or fill it without taking the hose off of the barb? Sounds like a pita.
> I have two 3 gallon tanks up front and a 3rd spare for extra long runs. I don't have the room for a 6 gal. in the bow compartment.


I've had the boat for 4 years now and have never once filled the tanks outside of the boat. For me this should not be a problem. 

Now that you have mentioned it though I'll make a plug for one line. The fuel line will have a bulb with 2 lines attached. If I need to remove tanks I'll just undo one clamp, plug that line and tanks would not leak.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Makes sense. Thanks guys.


----------

